# suphp zerstört ISPConfig3



## planet_fox (21. Feb. 2011)

Hi 

was kann ich tun wenn es mir die Suphp geschossen hat, kann ich die ersetzen mit einer anderen suphp eines anderen Servers ?


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2011)

Welche Datei von suphp meinst Du denn?


----------



## planet_fox (21. Feb. 2011)

/etc/suphp.conf bzw die liegt ja nun unter /etc/ in Debian squeeze. 

Aber ich hab das Problem gelösst, ich habe gesehen es gibt eine suphp.conf.dpk das war die alte den Inhalt habe ich in die Neu Suphp kopiert und apache neu gestartet und fertig .

Danke denoch


----------

